#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Σκυρόδεμα - ΚΑΝΕΠΕ >  > > >  >  >  ΚΤΣ-2016: Συνδυασμός με ΕΚΩΣ-2000 και EC (ευρωκώδικες)

## Xάρης

Πώς συνδυάζεται ο ΚΤΣ-2016 με την §5.1 του ΕΚΩΣ-2000;
Συγκεκριμένα, οι επικαλύψεις που αναφέρονται στον Πίνακα Β2-7 του ΚΤΣ-2016 είναι οι ελάχιστες, cmin.
Αυτές μειώνονται για πλάκες κατά 5mm σύμφωνα με την Πίνακα 5.1 του ΕΚΩΣ-2000;
Οι ονομαστικές επικαλύψεις cnom είναι οι ελάχιστες, cmin, στις οποίες προσθέτουμε 5 ή 10mm, σωστά;

----------


## marsellos

Οι επικαλυψεις του ΚΤΣ-2016 , μπαίνουν για λόγους ανθεκτικοτητος του σκυροδέματος , απο την πλευρα της τεχνολογίας σκυροδέματος.
Απο την πλευρά του ΕΚΩΣ - 2000 , υπάρχουν και άλλα κριτηρια.
Να ενα ωραιο ερωτημα , που μπορει να απευθύνετε , είτε στην ΜΕΤΣ/ΓΓΔΕ , ειτε στην Επιτροπή συντάξεως των Ευρωκωδκών , ΕΚΩΣ-2000 ,κλπ

----------

Xάρης

----------


## Xάρης

Πάντως οι επικαλύψεις που αναφέρονται στον Πίνακα Β2-7 είναι οι ελάχιστες (cmin) του ΚΤΣ-2016 και όχι οι ονομαστικές (cnom), σωστά;

Στοιχεία επικοινωνίας (email) για ΜΕΤΣ/ΓΓΔΕ, Επιτροπή συντάξεως των Ευρωκωδίκων, ΕΚΩΣ-2000 έχουμε;

----------


## marsellos

ΚΕΔΕ, Πειραιώς , 166 , 1154 , Αθηνα 
τηλ. (κεντρο) : 210-3458918 ,  για Τμηματάρχη σκυροδέματος.

----------

Xάρης

----------


## tasos

OI επικαλυψεις οταν εφαρμοζω ΕΑΚ-ΕΚΩΣ βγαινουν απο τον ΚΤΣ-2016. Εαν εφαρμοσω EC-8 τις επικαλυψεις θα τις βγάλω απο ΕC-2? Επομενως ο νεος ΚΤΣ 2016 παει πακετο μόνο με ΕΑΚ-ΕΚΩΣ?

----------


## Xάρης

Εγώ δεν είμαι απόλυτα βέβαιος ότι οι επικαλύψεις βγαίνουν μόνο από τον ΚΤΣ-2016 όταν χρησιμοποιούμε ΕΚΩΣ-2000. Ίσως να γίνεται συνδυασμός, οπότε όταν έχουμε πλάκες/κελύφη να μειώνονται οι επικαλύψεις κατά 5mm, ώστε να μην έχουμε ονομαστική επικάλυψη πλάκας (XS1 & C25/30) 50mm!!! Και τα 45mm πολλά είναι, αλλά τι να κάνουμε.

Όσον αφορά τον ΚΤΣ-2016 και τους EC, νομίζω ότι η πρόθεση των συντακτών του ΚΤΣ είναι να ισχύει ο συνδυασμός, αν και κατά τη γνώμη μου ο ΚΤΣ-2016 θα έπρεπε να είναι κάποιο Εθνικό Προσάρτημα σε τι δεν ξέρω.
Διαφορετικά καταργείται ο λόγος δημιουργίας των EC.

Θεωρώ πάντως ότι σε κάθε περίπτωση, είτε με ΕΚΩΣ-2000 είτε με EC, εφαρμόζεται πλήρως ο ΚΤΣ-2016.

----------

tasos

----------


## tasos

Ενα σωρο κανονισμοι που αντι να μας διευκολυνουν προκαλουν συγχυση και δεν ξερουμε τελικα τι να εφαρμοσουμε και πως να τους συνδυασουμε

Οσο αφορα την επικαλυψη εγω πιστευω οτι αυτη που αναφερεται στον πινακα του ΚΤΣ 2016 αφορα την cmin και οχι την ονομαστικη cnom, οποτε για πλακες η τελικη επικαλυψη θα ειναι cnom=cmin+5-5=cmin οσο λεει και ο πινακας του ΚΤΣ και για στυλους και δοκους η τελικη επικαλυψη μεγαλυτερη κατα 5mm απο αυτη του ΚΤΣ

----------


## Xάρης

Ναι, δεν είπα το αντίθετο, ο ΚΤΣ-2016 αναφέρεται σε ελάχιστες επικαλύψεις (cmin).
Άρα οι ονομαστικές κατά ΕΚΩΣ-2000 θα είναι +5mm.
Εκείνο που δεν είναι όμως ξεκάθαρο είναι αν έχει εφαρμογή η διάταξη του ΕΚΩΣ-2000 που μειώνει την επικάλυψη κατά 5mm για πλάκες και κελύφη.

Για έκθεση XS1 που είναι η μισή Ελλάδα καθότι αφορά παραθαλάσσιες περιοχές, δηλαδή περιοχές με απόσταση <1,5km από τη θάλασσα, έχουμε:
cmin=45mm αν χρησιμοποιήσουμε C25/30.
Η τιμή αυτή ισχύει για όλα τα δομικά στοιχεία, δηλαδή και για πλάκες, σύμφωνα με τον ΚΤΣ-2016.
Οπότε cnom=45+5=50mm.
Μόνο αν από τις διατάξεις του ΕΚΩΣ-2000 "κρατήσουμε" τη διάταξη μείωσης κατά 5mm της cmin για πλάκες θα έχουμε cnom(πλακών)=45+5-5=45mm που και πάλι είναι μεγάλη.

----------

tasos

----------


## tasos

και γιατι να μην κανουμε την διορθωση για τις πλακες? αυτο καναμε και με τον ΚΤΣ97, παιρναμε την cmin και απο ΕΚΩΣ βγαζαμε τις ονομαστικες. Απο την στιγμη που ειναι σε παραλληλη ισχυ ΕΚΩΣ-ΕΑΚ και EC και επιλεξω να λυσω με ελληνικους κανονισμους θα την κανω την διορθωση στις πλακες.

Το θεμα ειναι αν εφαρμοσω EC και συμφωνα με το σκεπτικο οτι παλι θα εφαρμοσω τον ΚΤΣ 2016 τι θα παρω σαν ονομαστικη? την cmin θα την παρω απο ΚΤΣ2016, την cnom απο ec δεν γινεται εκει παιζουν αλλα. Γιαυτο σκεφτομαι ισως αν εφαρμοσουμε ΕC για την μελετη μας οι επικαλυψεις να βγαονουν απο EC2 και οχι ΚΤΣ2016

----------


## Xάρης

Ο ΚΤΣ-1997 δεν όριζε ελάχιστες επικαλύψεις. Στην §14.2 παρέπεμπε στον τότε προγενέστερο ΝΕΚΩΣ (1990) που αντικαταστάθηκε από τον ΕΚΩΣ το 2000."14.2. Επικάλυψη οπλισμού Ισχύουν οι σχετικές διατάξεις του Νέου κανονισμού για τη Μελέτη και Κατασκευή Έργων από Σκυρόδεμα."
Αντιθέτως, ο ΚΤΣ-2016 ορίζει νέες ελάχιστες επικαλύψεις και ως μεταγενέστερος του ΕΚΩΣ-2000 κατισχύει αυτού.
Το να χρησιμοποιήσουμε τις διατάξεις του ΚΤΣ-2016 σχετικά με τις ελάχιστες επικαλύψεις και κάποιες του ΕΚΩΣ-2000 (μείωση για πλάκες/κελύφη της cmin κατά 5mm) δεν είναι αυτονόητη.

----------

tasos

----------


## tasos

Πολυ σωστα, ομως αφου δεν παραπεμπει ο ΚΤΣ2016 στον ΕΚΩΣ δεν θα αυξησουμε και την επικαλυψη κατα 5mm στους στυλους-δοκαρια...επομενως μηπως τελικα η επικαλυψη που προτεινει ο νεος ΚΤΣ2016 δεν ειναι η cim αλλα η τελικη cnom?

----------


## Xάρης

Ο ΚΤΣ-2016 αναφέρεται σε *ελάχιστη* επικάλυψη άρα σε cmin.
Η ονομαστική επικάλυψη αναφέρεται μόνο στον ΕΚΩΣ-2000 και στον EC2.

----------

tasos

----------


## tasos

Μπερδευτηκα, οταν διαστασιολογουσαμε εναν φορεα η τελικη επικαλυψη που παιρναμε ηταν η ονομαστικη η οποια εβγαινε απο τον ΕΚΩΣ. Τωρα που ο ΚΤΣ2016 δεν παραπεμπει στον ΕΚΩΣ και η επικαλυψη που αναφερει ειναι η cmin πως θα προκυψει η τελικη επικαλυψη(cnom) βασει της οποιας θα γινει η διαστασιολογηση

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν αλλάζει κάτι στον προσδιορισμό της cnom, η οποία υπολογίζεται βάσει των διατάξεων του ΕΚΩΣ-2000/EC2 που εξακολουθούν να ισχύουν.
Αυτό που δεν ισχύει είναι ο υπολογισμός της cmin που πλέον γίνεται βάσει του ΚΤΣ-2016.

----------

tasos

----------


## Pappos

Συνάδελφε, η επικάλυψη cmin (βλέπε πίνακα Β2-7, του ΚΤΣ 2016) *είναι η ελάχιστη επικάλυψη* που πρέπει να υπάρχει και η cnom η *επικάλυψη που πρέπει να υπάρχει* βάση του κανονισμού συν την ελάχιστη επικάλυψη cmin.

----------

tasos

----------


## tasos

Η cnom αφορα την μελετη και η cmin την κατασκευη, επομενως στο εργοταξιο λογω τσακισματος αποστατων απο βαρος οπλισμου, σφιγκτηρες κτλ παραγγελνεις αποστατες για cnom

Eπομενως ειτε ec ειτε εακ-εκως cnim απο ΚΤΣ 2016 και το ερωτημα που μενει ειναι αν κανω διορθωση της cmin για πλακες συμφωνα με τον εκως

----------


## Pappos

Αφορά την επικάλυψη σύμφωνα με τον ΕΝ 1992-1-1. 
Ο τύπος είναι cnom = cmin + Δcdev



- - - Ενημερώθηκε - - -

Aπλά εσύ το cmin το λαμβάνεις από τον ΚΤΣ 2016, πίνακα Β2-7.




> Η cnom αφορα την μελετη και η cmin την κατασκευη, επομενως στο εργοταξιο  λογω τσακισματος αποστατων απο βαρος οπλισμου, σφιγκτηρες κτλ  παραγγελνεις αποστατες για cnom


Το τι γίνεται στο εργοτάξιο είναι άλλο θέμα συνάδελφε. Μπορείς να όμως να ανοίξεις thread και για αυτό το ενδιαφέρον θέμα. Εδώ μιλάμε θεωρητικά πως υπολογίζεται η επικάλυψη. Αν τηρηθεί ή όχι ή κατασκευαστικά γίνει της Πόπης όπως είπα και παραπάνω είναι άλλο θέμα.

----------

tasos

----------


## Xάρης

Διάβασε και τα σχόλια της §5.1 του ΕΚΩΣ:"Η τιμή της cnom πρέπει να λαμβάνεται υπόψη κατά τον σχεδιασμό (και αναγράφεται στα τεύχη και στα σχέδια), ενώ η τιμή cmin πρέπει να εξασφαλίζεται κατά την κατασκευή."
Συνεπώς, για τη διαστασιολόγηση των πλακών το στατικό ύψος θα λαμβάνεται με τιμή c=cnom.
Κατά την κατασκευή, οι αποστατήρες πρέπει να έχουν ύψος τουλάχιστον c=cmin.

----------


## V@g

Θα ήθελα να σας ρωτήσω αν ο ΚΤΣ16 κατισχύει  του ΕC2 για μελέτη με βάση τους Ευρωκώδικες.

Για παράδειγμα ο ΚΤΣ16 αναφέρει στον πίνακα Β2-7 για έκθεση XC1: min επικάλυψη για ανθεκτικότητα 25mm.
O EC2 στον πίνακα 4.5 αναφέρει: min επικάλυψη για ανθεκτικότητα 15mm. (Κατηγορία κατασκευής S4).

Αρα η cnom είναι 35mm ή 25mm;

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Xάρης

Ναι, ο ΚΤΣ-2016 έχει υποχρεωτική εφαρμογή είτε χρησιμοποιούμε τους ελληνικούς κανονισμούς (ΒΔ-1945, ΕΚΩΣ-2000, ΕΑΚ-2000) είτε χρησιμοποιούμε τους ευρωκώδικες.
Κατισχύει και του ΕΝ-206 και των ευρωκωδίκων.
Δες το σαν ένα ακόμα εθνικό παράρτημα του EC2.

Για την cnom θα πρέπει να υπολογίσεις και τους άλλους παράγοντες της cmin και τη Δcdev.
Επίσης, για τη Δcdev θα πρέπει να λάβεις υπόψη σου και αυτά που αναγράφονται στην §4.4.1.3 (3)

Τέλος, να επισημάνω ότι για να έχεις κατηγορία έκθεσης XC1 στο εσωτερικό χώρων, χρειάζεσαι μάλλον μηχανικό αερισμό. Διαφορετικά θα έχεις και RH>65%. Αν τουλάχιστον το κτήριο αφορά κατοικίες.

----------


## V@g

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση σου Χάρη.

Εφόσον το ΚΤΣ κατισχύει του ΕC2 στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση (ΧC1) πρέπει να κρατήσω το cmin,dur=25mm και παρότι αν χρησιμοποιηθεί κατηγορία C30/37 αντί για την ελάχιστη C20/25 που προβλέπει ο KΤΣ, δεν μπορώ βάση EC2 πίνακα 4.3 να μειώσω την κατηγορία κατα 1 και να είχα για κατοικίες S3 αντί για S4 άρα cmin,dur=10mm αντί για 15mm.

Αυτό βέβαια ισχύει και για τις λοιπές κατηγορίες έκθεσης. 
πχ. Στην XC4 o KΤΣ απαιτεί cmin,dur=35mm και C30/37. 
O EC2 απαιτεί cmin,dur=30mm και για χρήση C40/50 (ακραίο παράδειγμα) έδινε το περιθώριο να μειωθεί στα 25mm.

Τελικά με την επικάλυψη στις πλάκες δικαιούμαστε να κάνουμε την μείωση κατηγορίας κατά 1 που ισοδυναμεί με 5mm σχεδόν για όλες τις κατηγορίες έκθεσης (πίνακας 4.4 ΕC2);

----------


## Xάρης

Ισχύουν όσα γράφει ο ΚΤΣ-2016 για ελάχιστη κατηγορία σκυροδέματος και ελάχιστη επικάλυψη, προφανώς για όλες τις κατηγορίες έκθεσης.

Από εκεί και πέρα, ισχύουν όλες οι μειώσεις/αυξήσεις που αναφέρονται σε ΕΚΩΣ-2000 ή EC2, αναλόγως του ποιου κανονιστικού πλαισίου χρησιμοποιείς.
Άρα και η μείωση κατηγορίας κατά 1 για πλάκες με αποτέλεσμα τη μείωση της επικάλυψης κατά 5mm (εκτός από XC0). Αντίστοιχη μείωση υπάρχει και στον ΕΚΩΣ-2000.

----------

V@g

----------


## V@g

Συνοψίζοντας αν κατάλαβα καλά σε *μελέτη με EC* επιτρέπεται βάσει πίνακα 4.3 ΕC2 η μείωση κατηγορίας κατα 1 (S4->S3) για χρήση σκυροδέματος αντοχής  μεγαλύτερης απο την ελάχιστη που προβλέπει ο ΚΤΣ να γίνεται βάσει του παρακάτω πίνακα. 
Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι επειδή ο ΚΤΣ κατισχύει του ΕC2, με βάση τον πίνακα 4.3 του EC2 για κατηγορία κατασκευής S4 οι τιμές της cmin,dur είναι μικρότερες απο εκείνες του ΚΤΣ ο οποίος αναφέρεται επίσης σε S4. 
Αρα τελικά επιτρέπεται όντως να κάνουμε μείωση της επικάλυψης για χρήση σκυροδέματος μεγαλύτερης κατηγορίας (στήλη 3) και απο ποιά στήλη θα υπολογιστεί; 
Για πλάκες με χρήση σκυροδέματος μεγαλύτερης αντοχής η τελική μείωση θα είναι 2 κατηγορίες (θα πάει σε S2);

Κατηγορία έκθεσης
Ελάχιστη ΚΤΣ
Ελάχιστη EC2 για μειώση κατηγορίας κατα 1
Ελάχιστη επικάλυψη cmin,dur ΚΤΣ
(για S4)
Ελάχιστη επικάλυψη cmin,dur EC2 (για S4)
Ελάχιστη επικάλυψη cmin,dur EC2 (για S3)

Χ0
C12/15
C30/37
0
10
10

XC1
C20/25
C30/37
25
15
10

XC2/XC3
C25/30
C35/45
25/35
25
20

XC4
C30/37
C40/50
35
30
25

XD1
C30/37
C40/50
35
35
30

XD2
C35/45
C40/50
40
40
35

XD3
C35/45
C45/55
50
45
40

XS1
C30/37
C40/50
40
35
30

XS2
C30/37
C45/55
40
40
35

XS3
C30/37
C45/55
50
45
40

----------


## Xάρης

Κατ' αρχάς εδώ το μόνο που μπορούμε να κάνουμε είναι να καταθέσουμε τις απόψεις μας.
Αυτές δεν σημαίνει και ότι είναι οι σωστές! Αυτές δηλαδή που θα γίνουν δεκτές σε ένα πειθαρχικό του ΤΕΕ ή σε ένα δικαστήριο.
Αν θες κάτι πιο έγκυρο, θα πρέπει να στείλεις σχετικό ερώτημα στον ΟΑΣΠ.
Θα μπορούσες βέβαια να απευθυνθείς και σε έναν από τους καθηγητές που συμμετέχουν στις επιτροπές του CEN.

Μετά από αυτή τη μικρή εισαγωγή να πω ότι, κατά την άποψή μου, ισχύουν τα εξής:

1) Ο ΚΤΣ-2016 κατισχύει του ΕΚΩΣ-2000 και του EC2.

2) Η ελάχιστη κατηγορία σκυροδέματος, είναι αυτή του ΚΤΣ-2016.

3) Η βασική τιμή της cmin, είναι αυτή του ΚΤΣ-2016.

4) Η βασική τιμή της cmin που μας δίνει ο ΚΤΣ-2016, μπορεί να μειωθεί/αυξηθεί βάσει διατάξεων του ΕΚΩΣ-2000/EC2.

Π.χ. για πλάκες και κελύφη, κατά ΕΚΩΣ-2000 η cmin μειώνεται κατά 5mm.
Για προτανυόμενους τένοντες, κατά ΕΚΩΣ-2000 η cmin αυξάνεται κατά 5mm.
Για προεντατεμένους τένοντες, κατά ΕΚΩΣ-2000 η cmin αυξάνεται κατά 10mm.

Για πλάκες, κατά EC2 η cmin μειώνεται κατά 5mm για κάθε κατηγορία έκθεσης εκτός από την XC0.
Για κάθε δομικό στοιχείο, αν υπάρχει ειδικός έλεγχος ποιότητας παραγωγής σκυροδέματος, κατά EC2 η cmin μειώνεται κατά 5mm για κάθε κατηγορία έκθεσης εκτός από την XC0 και την XC1.

----------

V@g

----------


## V@g

Περιμένω απάντηση από ΟΑΣΠ. Θα ενημερώσω για νεότερα.

----------

Xάρης

----------

